# Thank you for this wonderful site!



## jcampbell487




----------



## BrianMichaels

Much agreed! Thank you, Dis Team!


----------



## Leslee Borowski

Agreed, thanks!


----------



## Nici159

Thank you! It's so helpful!


----------



## KenInDenver

; )


----------



## leanne2

Thanks


----------



## La Stilla

Thank you so much.


----------



## Krispp

Thank you!


----------



## MikkyMar

Great site, thanks!


----------



## southernhive

thank you


----------



## southernhive

awesome site


----------



## Disneyfan754321

I love that I can talk Disney to others that want to listen.... my Dh drowned out my Disney talk long ago.
He just wants to pay then attend all the magic happens behind the scenes.
Thanks not only to the Dis developers but to the Whole Disfamily   for making such a great site.


----------



## boop0524

Thank you from the bottom of my heart!! This site has been a great community for me, especially throughout the past year which was so tough. Everyone in my life thinks I’m crazy for following Disney and caring so much, but here I feel like I’ve found my people. Thank you for bringing this community together — you have no idea how much it means!!


----------



## Stevostang

Agreed. Wonderful site


----------

